# .



## Beethoven14 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, no-one can say it's a pointless thread title.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Well, no-one can say it's a pointless thread title.


But only worth one point.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

best thread ever because most inexplicable one.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Zhdanov said:


> most inexplicable one.


I think you're forgetting the "Milton Babbitt versus Britney Spears" thread.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I thought this thread was about "staccato"!!
:lol::lol:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Blancrocher said:


> I think you're forgetting the "Milton Babbitt versus Britney Spears" thread.


We've got a boxing thread??? Or is that just wishful thinking? :angel:


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

I don't see the point


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Ras said:


> I don't see the point


Obviously someone has got to point it out to you.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Zhdanov said:


> best thread ever because most inexplicable one.


Best thread, period.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Time to do a new thread with a title of only an exclamation point!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Vasks said:


> Time to do a new thread with a title of only an exclamation point!


This: lol: :lol:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Vasks said:


> Time to do a new thread with a title of only an exclamation point!


Factorials in music????


----------



## Jokke (Dec 28, 2013)

He has a point.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I find periodization to be arbitrary most of the time.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

……………………...…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Deleted... Duplicate post...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

